# Super high value treats!



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

Just wondering what everyone uses?

Ollie will usually do anything for a bit of hot dog or ham but he point blank refused to take notice of me at last week's training class; it was so embarrassing as we'd done so well practicing the 'homework'. And I'm not even going to be at the training session this week, so I need to recommend something to my sister which will keep his attention.

So what do your dogs go crazy for?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

When I go puppy training I use either hot dog or liver cake and she goes crazy for both


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

I only use our most super-duper high value treats for agility competitions, and they're messy so not that practical in a class situation. But for Kenzie, the best thing in the world is raw mince or tinned sardines. 

Next step down is cheese. She's not all that excited by ham or hot dog.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

For my dog the order of preference goes: roast chicken (cook and freeze, then defrost as needed), lamb (our leftovers), strong cheese, ham, homemade peanut butter treats, sardine cake (it's like liver cake, but with sardines, smells foul whilst being cooked), Cheerios, coachies, dry food. 

Trying out many things because it's impossible to maintain his attention whilst he's outside the front of the house. Even chicken only has a 50% success rate when used outdoors  (although inside the house or back garden and he'll do anything for it). 

Patricia McConnell has a recipe for something called Crack Chicken which I keep meaning to try out, to see if it's an improvement on roast chicken. (It's chicken poached in honeyed water).


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Primula squeezy cheese!


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Homemade liver treats - cheap and easy to make in bulk!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Frollie said:


> Just wondering what everyone uses?
> 
> Ollie will usually do anything for a bit of hot dog or ham but he point blank refused to take notice of me at last week's training class; it was so embarrassing as we'd done so well practicing the 'homework'. And I'm not even going to be at the training session this week, so I need to recommend something to my sister which will keep his attention.
> 
> So what do your dogs go crazy for?


Tiny bits of strong cheese my youngest two especially will sell their souls for cheese. Also anything liver based, you can make your own liver cake or dried liver bait easy enough or Barker and Barker do natural liver and other treats.

Dog Training Treats | Dog Treats UK - Barker & Barker


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

As well as hot dog pieces, I have use cheese, dried liver/heart/lung/chicken, chicken skin, liver cake, sardine cake, crab sticks, sausages

Having a dehydrator means that I can dry alot of things out so they don't leave my hands in a mess.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Potted beef. Take a tub out with you, dip your finger in it (and as long as your dog is a licker not a biter!!) their treat is to lick it off. This works well for me because they HAVE to stay next to you, with a bit of hotdog or something they can grab it and run a mile in seconds!


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

I have stopped buying commercial treats now and make:

Dried liver treats

 Cheese and garlic cookies

As well as liver cake and also sardine cake too


----------



## sopott (Dec 30, 2012)

dried liver or fish4dogs tiddlers. and gravybones, because he never gets them, except from my friend, so it's a once in a blue moon treat


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm excited to have a go at baking some treats.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Mine go mad for Natures Menu with beef

Natures Menu Dog Treats with Beef 60gm | Pets at Home

Wainwright's Charcoal Bones

Wainwright's Charcoal Bones Dog Treats with Lamb & Rice 140gm | Pets at Home

And anything from fish4dogs , even the samples of their complete food :lol:

I REALLY want a dehydrator for Christmas so I can start making my own, reall can't afford one at the moment


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Liver cooked for about 3-4 hours on a low heat in the oven, chopped up and then put in to a tub of crushed garlic lots of it, and put in the fridge.... That much garlic everything in the fridge stinks of it...


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Meezey said:


> That much garlic everything in the fridge stinks of it...


That is what my people food fridge smells like.


----------

